# help / advice needed



## carl_Raven2002 (Mar 1, 2009)

hey, my names Carl and i currently live in the UK, last summer i went to Canada to work in a summer camp and loved it, ive been wantin to go back ever since, i have a university degree in international business and have been in my job as a project analyst for around 6 months. I have an offer to go back to camp but only want to do it if i can try and give living in canada a proper go afterwards, i know by going to camp i would get a working visa for a year but wanted some advice about how easy it would be afterwards to try and find somewhere to live and somewhere to work in toronto as i would only have 6 months work experience but a degree. Any advice or help would be greatly appreciated as im not sure if i could only work in canada until my initial visa ran out or whether if i got myself a job then after the year ran out would i be able to renew this?


----------

